# Flowerhorn



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

His colors are just starting to come out


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

This is the most ill mannered fish i own and has truely destoroyed anything that goes in his tank in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice, how big is it?
and how old?
and what did it cost?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

3-4 inches, 2-3 months old and he was 35 dollars at one inch.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I went to the famous flowerhorn shop in philly chinatown yesterday to get special malaysian food. I walk in the store and they go runs out and says closhed closhed. Im like what are you saying? "get out store, I closhed.. come back one hour. Well this guy is crazy let me tell you. I come back and he has all his tanks cleaned up, and i have never seen such crazy fish. Im talking about huge tanks with nothing but arrowana. He also keeps a very special fish in the back







. There were 15 inch flowerhorn there that were incredible. I talked about getting this beutiful Jing gang lou han from his at some point. When he saw my wallet hes like " you have lots of money, buy flowerhorn now. No? You are all talk. Less talk more buy.







This store is great though and the experience of getting verbal abused by this guy is great.







North 10th street in philly everybody, go and check it out.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hahaha.nice seller....







....nice f.h


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

now i know what a flowerhorn looks like


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

do they make good tankmates with piranhas (same water parameter etc?) ? theyre cichlids right? what do they eat?


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

BiteMeNipMe said:


> do they make good tankmates with piranhas (same water parameter etc?) ? theyre cichlids right? what do they eat?


 ... Hell NO... they attack just about any other fish...
... they are a cichlid, a trimac hybrid
... they eat anything you feed them, anything...


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I put a Flowerhorn in with my rbp and the little mofo killed my rbp.









Not to mention I have to get a second job just to be able to afford to keep him full.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

They totally thrash anything. I have never seen goldfish so shreded then with my flowerhorn. pyscho fish. He lets me pet him though.. untill he flips out and nips my finger.

They will most likely kill your piranha because they are alot more aggressive in general then most pure breed cichlids. They were bread for aggression so that they seem to interact with their user alot more. They will also grow at double the rate of any piranha and get completely massive.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

very nice fh bd. I have one as well, to everyone that may be wondering, he is definately not lying about their temperment, such an angry fish









Mark


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i would like to have one. i will have to go to my LFS and see if they still have snow's one.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

seriously.. its like if you were to take every single one of the meanest piranha in your collection and artificial inseminate the eggs ( no way would they breed). In the end you would have some super pissed off bad ass piranhas. These guys in malaysia are just awesome at hand stripping the fish. I wonder if that could be done with piranha. I am sure it takes years of practice. Wait till you see the new flowerhorn im getting in my new tank. muahahaha!


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

someone is catching the fh sickness









Mark


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I wanta fh, what are the tank requirements?


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

you could house one in a 55g, they tend to deal with smaller tanks better than regular cichlids. A 75g would be ideal if you wanted to grow out a monster.

Mark


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

growth rate?


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

digustingly fast. When I had mine it grew bout 3" in 2 months, and they eat like no cichlid I have seen.

Mark


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Xenon said:


> growth rate?


I've only got 2. One is 9" now but he's 3 years old.

I have another that is 51/2 inches or so. (I haven't measured him so I only go by eye and it all depends on how drunk I am when I post)

They have both grown huge ion a short amount of time.

The thing I've noticed is that they stop growing so fast, sooner (yea I know that makes no sense) than most CA's like a Midas or RD. At about 5" they slow down but their hunger and agro doesn't.

I would suggest getting a male but you can't put another male (Of any breed) in the tank with it tho. Size of the other male doesn't matter. Even if it can't win, a FH WILL fight to the death when he has had enough and wants to mate. I've seen a 6"FH fight a 12" mag to the death. Obviuosly, the FH could never win but they don't seem to know it if there's another male in the tank.

Another thing, I hand feed ALL my fish. I've had P's for almost 17 years (until now) and I always hand feed but once an FH gets about 6-7" you have to be careful. You think that they are going for the food until they fux0r you up. They don't like *anything* in their tank, be it a hand that's cleaning the tank or feeding them. ( I found that out the hard way) They DO have teeth. lol

I know most cichlid lovers hate the FH but I have to say that I have never seen a fish that hates evrything and even it's owner more than this breed in my 20+ years.

I've even had my oldest FH jump out of the tank to get at me when I was feeding him.

This is my fav fish by far. I know I'll get flamed big time for saying this by this forum but these guys are fricken nuts. I'd put this fish up against anything it's size.

Just be ready to get another job to feed these guys. You'll be amazed at how much they eat.

I haven't had any females so I'm not sure how theyare and they might be totally different.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

that was a very acurate depection of what these fish are like









Mark


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> digustingly fast. When I had mine it grew bout 3" in 2 months, and they eat like no cichlid I have seen.
> 
> Mark


 What do you "try" to feed these monsters to fill them up?

I have never been able to fill them up and haven't talked to anyone who can, so I'm always asking any FH owner.

These guys are beyond belief.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the reason i dislike flowerhorns is due to their nuchal hump. I HATE nuchal humps, I dont care whether its on a dovii or a convict, they make the fish look ugly. And FH's are SPECIFICALLY BRED to get humps. Blech!

Here's to hoping all my baby fish other than my dempsey are females! Although it looks like my Texas is already starting to grow one at 2.5" :sad:


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> the reason i dislike flowerhorns is due to their nuchal hump. I HATE nuchal humps, I dont care whether its on a dovii or a convict, they make the fish look ugly. And FH's are SPECIFICALLY BRED to get humps. Blech!
> 
> Here's to hoping all my baby fish other than my dempsey are females! Although it looks like my Texas is already starting to grow one at 2.5" :sad:


 LOL, I used to think that also p45.

So I can't argue with you big guy. But for some reason,, I like it on these guys. Can't explain it.

Just make sure you don't buy a Midas and get a female since they get a nuchal also a lot of the time.









(Which I'm sure you know, but just had to razz ya)


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Adult male midas and devils are the ugliest fish I can think of, worse than FHs. I'd never get one. I wasn't aware that females had a tendency to get them too though.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Adult male midas and devils are the ugliest fish I can think of, worse than FHs. I'd never get one. I wasn't aware that females had a tendency to get them too though.


 Yea, I would say at least 30% of fem Midas get Nuchal humps.

Like they say tho, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.









I love FH's and would put them up against any non-nuchal p of the same size any day as long as there was money on it. I like winning money.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

you mean, any non-nuchal CICHLID, not P right? Didnt think p's got em








yeah, ive heard about how nuchals help cichlids own in combat, by pushing the other fishs' jaw/face downwards, allowing them to get the ideal position while jaw-locking, if not deflecting the fish's jaws altogether.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

*you mean, any non-nuchal CICHLID, not P right?*

LOL no I mean ANY P period. You haven't ever had a FH have you? No P can even begin to compare to this aggressiveness and P's aren't this aggressive. I've had p's for 17 years and have never seen any species of p's this bad. Get a male FH and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

interesting...


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> interesting...


 Well, since I know you and I know you like messing with people and j/k around, that's what I was doing with you.

FH's are as bad as I said, but I honestly don't think any fish in a given breed can kill every fish of any other given breed. I have had FH's that have killed my p's but that's just one instance and if it was taken to a test, I'm sure p's would win out unless they were rbp's or wimpy fish like that.

But you layed off and made me feel bad so I had to come clean.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

heh


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Hey i would say a 40 breeder is actually much better tank choice then a 55 because of the width. A flowerhorn will outgrow a 55 but a 40 would almost be good for life because they are meant to be kept in small in your face type tanks sort of like betta bowls. That is the way they have been raised for generations and so they have adapted to living that way, unlike many pure cichlid strains. A square tank is and even better choice. They only need 10-20 gallons for the first couple months though.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Reckoning pretty much summed everything up... and i tell you this is the one fish that you can buy where you are almost 99.9 percent of the time going to get one bad mofo. They always fight and HATE everything living. I have seen mine continue to beat the crap out of a fish carcass after it was dead as a door nail. Cold blooded murder i tell you. I went to chinatown to purchase special malaysian food. You can also order stuff online, and you are supposed to feed them this special color enhancing type food if you want them to really develop nice colors, shiny scales, and massive build. The package was 1 Kilo and cost 35 dollars. Not to bad compared to regular food.. to bad he eats about 7 times a day! Dont get one of these guys from an LFS! I would recommend goin to a special store to get these, I.e. a flowerhorn shop or order then from one of the very reputable dealers at pfish. Better to get an awesome one to begin with. You should expect to pay 35- 120 dollars for a juvi with potential. Philly chinatown has gourgeous phoenix type flowerhorns and lots of them for 120 ( these guys get BIG 13-15 inches in 2 years and go through shedding... just think of it as their color burning and then being reborn with double the radiance each time it happens.)


----------



## maxmax (Aug 15, 2006)

smb said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > growth rate?
> ...


i have mine a female flowerhorn about 7 inches. she eats more than 10 x a day and bites through the glass. You can hear her teeth scatching agains the glass. Her hump is not that large but it suits her and has a beautifully shaped oval body. Whenever i get near to feed her she always splashes water to my face







they are not totally different from the males and there are times especially when she 'mesntruates' (lolz she laid eggs but i don't want to breed her she eats 10 x a day) she's even aggresive than my male flowerhorn. i once put my other male fh in her 'house' and when he tried to 'kiss' her, she becomes more violent, attacking the male and i can her the impact thru the glass. (she was very strong) that was 'amazing'







she's very violent so i immediately remove the male abut 8 inches.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

^pssst. you might just want to make a new thread to share your fish instead of bumping one that is 3 years old.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

aye, feel free to start a new discussion on you

FH man, some of those guys arent on to much


----------

